# Grandma Kathie's Crochet Cuties Hats



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is a link to some of the items I have crocheted. I would love to crochet a hat for you for. These make great Christmas gifts, photo props, or just a cute winter hat. They can range from infant to adult and any color of your choosing. Reasonably priced, price varies from style to style. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2414672700365.124332.1657750004&type=3&l=6c224a7faa


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are really cute.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Some of your hats are really adorable!


----------

